# World Cup Porec Croatia



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I wanted to wish good luck to my buddy Trevor Furlotte on his very first World Cup and also to the rest of team Canada. 

Go get them guys!!!


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, we are pulling for all you guys..... Good luck......


Dietmar Trillus
Trevor Furlotte
Jay Lyon
Crispin Duenas
Hugh MacDonald
Ashley Wallace


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

good luck you all!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

They starting to score today, good luck guys :wav:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

14th for Dietmar and 96th for my buddy Trevor.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

:mg:Now this is funny! my cousin Ashley is shooting with my arch nemisis in the mixed team event. What is this world coming to.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

And they're going up against Denmark for the Gold! 

So, are you rooting* for* the cousin or *against* the nemesis?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Rooting for the Ashley on this one, even if it is with you know who. congrats to both even though it kills me!ukey:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> Rooting for the Ashley on this one, even if it is with you know who. congrats to both even though it kills me!ukey:


They both seem to be doing well individually so far - both through to the 1/8s


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ashley's in the Gold Medal match!!!! Dietmar out in the round of 8.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ashley has a shot at double gold! how cool is that:darkbeer:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats to the mixed team for Beating Denmark in the gold medal match!

Keep up the great shooting Ashley and double it up!

Allan


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

Double Gold for Ashley


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Way to go Ashley! we are very proud. I guess I have some work to do to live up to this accomplishment. :teeth:


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations to Ashley and Diematar on their Gold in the mixed compound round. Holy crap outstanding performance to Ashley on her gold win in the individual female compound. I was watching the live score feed and you darn near gave me a heart attack..... When Ashley was down to one arrow to break the tie and she shot a 10 to the other girl's 9... My god, I am still shaking.... OUTSTANDING........ Congratulations..........


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! THat is great shooting!!


----------

